# Dog Mountain Vermont



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af139/fairlie28/th_IMG_3680-Copy_zps3f21db09.jpg

http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af139/fairlie28/th_IMG_3661-Copy_zps216ac084.jpg


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

hmmmm... I tried four but only two worked?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so going to check this out. I want to go!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

http://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af139/fairlie28/IMG_3656-Copy_zps799da5f2.jpg


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I put them on for you!  It is wonderful! I am not at all a church person but this artist decided to open a dog chapel. It is on a beautiful mountain with all kinds of dog stuff. I wonder why some photos don't post?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We are already talking about going 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Seems like a great place! So neat I can see some of the photos but some I couldn't! You are a real pro now


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We are already talking about going
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is that close to you?? I'm jealous I want to go too


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Not really close but we don't mind a drive. We can stay the weekend. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We happened upon it by accident. It was serendipity. Rufus had a blast on the trails and we had a blast in the gift shop! I am not sure if it is worth a hotel stay though? Add in some other fun Vermont stuff if you go. Hiking, cheese, fudge, Sound of Music family etc....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It's s long way from us so we would have to stay up there somewhere. We usually go to Pittsberg NH which is also a five hour ride. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is maybe five or six hours for us too. I'd like to go back in the Summer. We went in Spring and there were only a few dogs for him to play with. The website says they have special dog events. Maybe we could have a cockapoo meet there? I wonder how far it is from the Toronto area?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Doing some Vermont research. 

This place looks great!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Vermont and new Hampshire are beautiful. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

We have been to dog mountain a few times and it is a magical place well worth the trip. If you do decide to go you should know that the inside walls of the Chapel are utilized for past pet memory postings, memorial notes and photos if you are so inclined 
Stayed at the Willoughvale Inn a short distance away which is a dog friendly Bed and Breakfast that is both comfortable and very reasonably priced

www.willoughvale.com/


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for that William, maybe we could have a cockapoo meet there in the Fall? Ruth can borrow one of Donnas three for the day to walk.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Your welcome
We have always wanted to take part in a Cockapoo meet 
The foliage in this area of Vermont during the Fall is beautiful
The last week of September / first week of October are peak


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

theaccessman said:


> Your welcome
> We have always wanted to take part in a Cockapoo meet
> The foliage in this area of Vermont during the Fall is beautiful
> The last week of September / first week of October are peak


This is the time we are thinking for our trip..


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

You guys will have an amazing time and you can borrow little Ozzy from Donna since Nina and Lola won't be with you. Too bad you can't bring them along


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee is it too far for you?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't have a passport for one and not sure where we will be in the fall. Lots of life changes going on for us!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I don't have a passport for one and not sure where we will be in the fall. Lots of life changes going on for us!


All good things I hope. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> All good things I hope.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope so


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I told Christine about Dog Mountain and she said OMG we used to go to Vermont when we were kids all the time. Her uncle lives in Magog Quebec so it was close. I guess from here it's a 7 and a half hour drive. They have neat cottages you can rent in Vermont here is a link seems like a great place http://harveyslakecabins.com/site/ Not sure if they accept dogs but very nice place! Ruth you could stay there as you won't have dogs with you!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No one is allowed to book the Cathedral Cottage! We've decided that's where we want to stay!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It looks like they do allow dogs! Jenny likes to swim too.. It's a lovely looking place!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> No one is allowed to book the Cathedral Cottage! We've decided that's where we want to stay!!


Had a nosey (not that i'll be going) this one is for sale Ruth!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Had a nosey (not that i'll be going) this one is for sale Ruth!


It's for sale? I thought it was £125 per night!?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't even look in cabins for sale. I looked in cabins for rent.. There must be more than 1 "Cathedral" maybe a development? Hmmm although it's only $169000!!! Could be a holiday home!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> It's for sale? I thought it was £125 per night!?


Its on the rental and for sale pages.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So I'm thinking 3 nights in Montreal, 2-3 nights in Vermont and 4-5 nights in Boston! Just don't have dates yet.. that's not going to be for a while as we cannot organise until J has her next opportunity to reserve time off.. That will probably be closer to April!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Its on the rental and for sale pages.


I better not make the mistake and buy it instead of rent it! HA


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I better not make the mistake and buy it instead of rent it! HA


Well if you buy it by accident it could be your summer home


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It looks like they do allow dogs! Jenny likes to swim too.. It's a lovely looking place!


Unless Jenny is like Marzi's daughter tell her she wil be out of luck in the swimming department in Vermont in the Fall. Unless she brings a wet suit that is!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Unless Jenny is like Marzi's daughter tell her she wil be out of luck in the swimming department in Vermont in the Fall. Unless she brings a wet suit that is!


She swims in the sea on Christmas Day... It's usually quite cold. Sometimes wetsuit, sometimes not!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok then, she can do a lake in Vermont!  Tell her I think a screw must be loose somewhere!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Fairlie did you ever hear of Magog Quebec?? Christine has an uncle there and I guess it's close to Vermont?? Just wondering


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Shorter than a hop skip and a jump to dog mountain. We went across at Stanstead but you can cross from there too I think. Definitely a (longish) day trip from Magog! Come Renee it will be so much more fun with you and Molly! 

Get started on your passsport now!

Don't tell Ruth but we will all have a sleepover with her and Jen in their cabin. I'll bring a sleeping bag because those prices are too rich for my blood!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Shorter than a hop skip and a jump to dog mountain. We went across at Stanstead but you can cross from there too I think. Definitely a (longish) day trip from Magog! Come Renee it will be so much more fun with you and Molly!
> 
> Get started on your passsport now!
> 
> Don't tell Ruth but we will all have a sleepover with her and Jen in their cabin. I'll bring a sleeping bag because those prices are too rich for my blood!


I showed Christine the Dog Mountain thing and she is the one that found the cabins she was like "OMG if we go I want to stay there" She is all hopped up about it She so wants a cabin


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok then I'll stay half the night with Ruth and Jen then the other half with you guys, either that or HO and I are bringing a tent!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Ok then I'll stay half the night with Ruth and Jen then the other half with you guys, either that or HO and I are bringing a tent!


Why not get your "own" romantic cabin


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We probably won't be able to go  but would love it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fairlie! I think you should bring a tent!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wonder if they have camping nearby? We have several tents.


----------

